# Can you retrieve deleted text messages?



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

From your iPhone? I thought this impossible, but have heard differently. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope, but i hear there are apps that allow you to archive SMS's onto your desktop.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Google "iphone deleted sms"


----------



## gladys250 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, you can* recover deleted messages*, even though you have deleted them already, you should know that when files are "deleted" they are not actually removed from your iPhone, until something else overwrites them. So by saving anything else to them you may have overwritten them. There is a decent chance that you can restore them though. I've successfully used undeleted plus before to restore messages that were accidentally deleted on my iPhone. Read more: iOS Data Recovery for iPad, New iPad, iPad Mini, iPhone 5/4/4S


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

*spam???*



gladys250 said:


> Yes, you can* recover deleted messages*, even though you have deleted them already, you should know that when files are "deleted" they are not actually removed from your iPhone, until something else overwrites them. So by saving anything else to them you may have overwritten them. There is a decent chance that you can restore them though. I've successfully used undeleted plus before to restore messages that were accidentally deleted on my iPhone. Read more: iOS Data Recovery for iPad, New iPad, iPad Mini, iPhone 5/4/4S



Hmmm...??? Maybe interesting and helpful to some - IF it works -, but am I smelling some sort of SPAM here??


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

If you use Rogers, Rogers One Number will store old texts (not forever but for awhile).


----------



## Appearbusiness (Aug 29, 2013)

not sure! i think its not possible in mobile phones.

Mobile Shopping App
Mobile App Analytics
Best Application Development


----------



## Appearbusiness (Aug 29, 2013)

not sure! bt i think its not possible in mobile phones.

Mobile Shopping App
Mobile App Analytics
Best Application Development


----------



## adrien59 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dr.Fone for iOS (PC+Mac) is the World's 1st iPhone/iPad/iPod Data Recovery software for personal users that can recover data directly from iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch, including contacts, photos, videos, SMS, iMessages, call history, notes, reminders, voice memos, etc., as well as retrieve previous data by extracting it from iTunes backup. 

Newly support iOS 7 and iPhone 5S & iPhone 5C!


----------



## Salazarie (Jan 17, 2014)

Settings are lost when restoring as a new iPhone or not from your iPhone's backup, but all iTunes content on your iPhone - all music, movies, TV shows, and 3rd party apps should be in your iTunes library on your computer, and contacts are designed to be synced with a supported address book application on your computer and should be available on your computer with or without an iPhone or any cell phone. Not a good idea to depend on your iPhone or any cell phone alone for contacts, which can be lost or stolen. 

I have nothing to be worried about - mainly since I have nothing to hide. If I discovered someone I allowed to use my iPhone doing a spotlight search for something in particular on my iPhone, that would be the last time they would use it.

You can learn more related info from this passage:
How to Retrieve Deleted or Lost Text Messages on iPhone 4


----------



## Womprat (Jul 14, 2005)

I've used DiskAid with my iPhone and am able to pull out entire text threads, even deleted ones.

Cheers


----------



## tapydisuza (Aug 30, 2014)

*Restore iPhone Data*

If you loss your iPhone data then restore it using iTunes backup or cloud backup. But what when the both backups get corrupted, here comes *professional iPhone data recovery tool*. Use it and get back your data.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Is it a coincidence that three new users signed on, and their first posts (or first and second posts) was to provide links to particular commercial software? (two of them different links to the same software)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I was sensing that with my #5 post earlier. Maybe just my nose and senses but I'd agree.


----------



## Kathter (Jun 15, 2013)

Given iTunes' ability to automatically create backups, you can use a recent backup to recover text messages from iPhone

1. Open iTunes and connect your iPhone to your computer using the provided USB cable or your Wi-Fi connection. Wait until you see the iPhone icon appear in the left column of iTunes underneath the “Devices” category.

2. Select your iPhone and right-click it (Ctrl-click on a Mac) from the list of devices.

3. Select "Restore from Backup." ITunes displays your iPhone name as well as the most recent backup available. Click "Restore" to return your contacts to your iPhone.

4. Update your firmware, if necessary, as the backup does not include these updates.


----------



## LauraPrepon (Feb 9, 2016)

gladys250 said:


> Yes, you can recover deleted messages, even though you have deleted them already, you should know that when files are "deleted" they are not actually removed from your iPhone, until something else overwrites them. So by saving anything else to them you may have overwritten them. There is a decent chance that you can restore them though. I've successfully used undeleted plus before to restore messages that were accidentally deleted on my iPhone. Read more: iOS Data Recovery for iPad, New iPad, iPad Mini, iPhone 5/4/4S


I just lost my sms. Are you sure about this way?


----------

